# Broken Trim from Road Da-bree



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

We have had our Outback for 2 years now and finally had to do some trim repairs on the lower passenger side of the trailer trim. It has a track that the plastic trim slides into and it is that plastic that was broken out by rocks and road da-bree. Was able to get a 25' roll for just over $4.00 at Camping World. It wasn't the exact same type of insert but works well and is more of a flexible type of material. Looks as if it will last longer, the wife says it looks better than the factory.


----------

